# 2006 Outback 21Rs



## pcgeek (May 17, 2013)

We purchased our 2006 Outback 21RS last August and love it. It is far larger than our old 1983 Coachman 17-1/2' It had only been used 4 times in 6 years, an older couple bought it new. I am the second owner of it and the funny thing is that I had to burn in the furnace, they never used it in the cold. Basically it is almost brand new condition, got it for a fantastic price, $4000 under what blue book was listing it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on the buy!







It is nice to see that good things still happen occasionally.

You aren't by chance from Florida and half-a-billion dollars richer than you were last month... are you?


----------



## pcgeek (May 17, 2013)

Leedek said:


> Congrats on the buy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish....


----------



## pcgeek (May 17, 2013)

Found a nice big 6+ inch crack in my water heater last week, new one has just arrive. RV places ask for an arm and a leg. I figure I would find it and buy it myself online. So much cheaper. I can replace this myself, already have the old one out, not hard at all.


----------

